# My 3 new Cockatiels are finally here!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, they are here and are quite frightened. They fought all the way from the breeders place to here, which is about a 10-20 minute drive, so they are not happy birdies at all right now, but they will settle soon enough. It was a tiny bit of a struggle transferring them from the travel cage, and while doing so, noticed one of the Cockatiels was bleeding in 3 different places, agh! (due to fighting)  But she is alright now, and they surprisingly did no lunging and biting. 

On a different note, the Platinum Pearl (Quinn’s sister) is PLUCKED, her head is.. bald, her dad had been plucking her each time her feathers started coming back through, so it was good that I got her and she is away from him now *for good* and she can get her feathers back without her dad plucking them out again! The other 2, there is a Grey and a Lutino, they are fine, and very cute, very curious of people, the breeder goes into the aviaries and talks to the Cockatiels so they are used to people, however, none of them are tame, but I don’t care, they are happy to let you stand there and talk to them.  The breeder said all 3 of them are only just 4 months old, so still babies.

Before I post these photos I will say, they have been vet checked already and got the all clear, they are free of avian diseases and are very healthy. This breeder I am very good friends with, she would never give someone an ill bird or ill birds.. I have been to her place a lot of times and all her birds are kept in top health and aviaries are kept clean, we also both see the same Avian Vet, so I trust her 100%.

Okay, so here are the photos. 

*Zues* - Grey Male



















*Sorcha* - Lutino Female


















*
Jayda* - Platinum Pearl Hen 

This is the one that had her head plucked bald from her dad. I can’t wait until she gets all her feathers back on her head.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww bless poor Jayda didn't think dad would do it that bad poor baby they are all gorgeous


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i seen a bird like that with the feathers plucked like that on kijiji. sorry to say, they'd be named vulture lol theyre adorable at the same time they look like vultures! shes cute all the same 

they all look great! beautiful additions to the aviary! its getting really colourful!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, this is sadly what happens when they (him more like it) want to breed again though! Jayda’s dad would have just kept plucking her the longer she is left in there, so I am really glad she can just grow all her feathers back and not be bald anymore now. I feel so sorry for the poor girl. 

Funny you say that — mum called her a vulture as soon as she seen her! She is really sweet though despite not looking much like a Cockatiel at the moment.

Thank you both! They will be spoiled rotten and I will make sure they are very well taken care of.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! I think she's pretty even if she is plucked! Good thing she's out of that situation now.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Your new babies are adorable, even the bald one. Please post pic updates of when her feathers grow back in!


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Awe I had a baby who's father plucked all his feathers out. But my baby grew them back eventually. <3


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. 

Jayda is doing really well, she has lots of pin feathers on her head now, so shouldn't be too much longer until her head is full of feathers again. Zues and Sorcha are also doing good, everyone is happy together and Sorcha has taken a liking to one of my other Cockatiels. Zues has started trying to wolf whistle and is the biggest flirt.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

I have seen birds that were badly plucked at the companion bird rescue in my state. I can't wait until I am in a living situation where we can bring more birds in. (Our very old rental has very few spaces that are draft-free and safe for birds, and our existing bird has sole ownership of the one safe room.) I am glad to hear that those birds have come to a worthy home! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------

